# It's All About The tug



## BRM (Nov 1, 2011)

It looks a little cavendish, but I hope it comes across as it should.  The focus character seems a little obtuse compared to what actually acurred, but the message is still intact.







The halo effect is simply due to the nature of the viewscape.


----------



## mishele (Nov 1, 2011)

I'm sorry....maybe I'm thick headed.......but I don't get it.


----------



## Derrel (Nov 1, 2011)

"It's all about the tug."

That's an old salmon and steelhead fisherman's saying...


----------



## mishele (Nov 1, 2011)

Derrel said:


> "It's all about the tug."
> 
> That's an old salmon and steelhead fisherman's saying...



Babe, if you know how that relates to the picture please explain, because I am lost...=)


----------



## cpeay (Nov 2, 2011)

huh?


----------



## dots (Nov 2, 2011)

This thread lolol

It's a Hammer House of Horror film from 1973, where Mishele and Derrel's car has broken down and they see a light in the woods...a pub with BRM written in strange writing, over the door.  

WhTF is Tevo when we need him?! Tevo! go in and ask if we can use the phone... but decline the mushroom quiche, chalked up on the _Plat de Jour_ board, by the door! k


----------



## GeorgieGirl (Nov 2, 2011)

OMG what it going on...its window pane for sure.


----------



## e.rose (Nov 2, 2011)

BRM said:


> but the message is still intact.



And what would that message be?

No offense, but to me it just looks like an over-saturated, blurry, snapshot.

You're really gonna have to help me understand what you were going for here...


----------



## BRM (Nov 22, 2011)

Well, the windowpane florsha does come across...intentional at the most causual scape.  Thanks for picking that up for me, and snapshot like-yes; Fade from bottom two corners up, right...but into a n0n/surreal course through natural history.  Generations of Generosity again if you may.  I thought it was very easy on the eyes, I have another one, but I like this one better, the girl was closer to me and off to my right.  As for, its all about the tug, slogan...this girl is round about showing you her life-invisible to the camera, yet at the same time you witness her.  Real for this particular juncture because, as you may already know, she does have someone to look after her...and as you are DRAWN in by this...do i really need to explain this to You? OK i will.  as you are have already been tugged, what took place was a glimpse of your grand escape/acceptance into this particular reality that seems all too familiar from whence you were born.  maybe raised, set loose or let go.  at will aside now in time you have crossed the mediocre line or pincussion.  Standing now as you will before this picture from where; what have you- may been up to -you find yourself at Coma before this picture AGAIN.  Maybe you recognize it maybe you don't,  If you do, I'm sure it was taken with a DSLR and MUCH sharper than before.

The obvious token, lol...It's all about the TUG.  hehehe. whether you like it or not.   ...then the brown hair man smiles and sais to you..."How does it make you feel?"  Or rather now after having said it enough, how did' it make you feel?  Then I say "It was a pinch only a pinch, it was just a pinch you felt."

Swag Me Out
I tend to do that a lot.


----------



## Forkie (Nov 22, 2011)

BRM said:


> Well, the windowpane florsha does come across...intentional at the most causual scape.  Thanks for picking that up for me, and snapshot like-yes; Fade from bottom two corners up, right...but into a n0n/surreal course through natural history.  Generations of Generosity again if you may.  I thought it was very easy on the eyes, I have another one, but I like this one better, the girl was closer to me and off to my right.  As for, its all about the tug, slogan...this girl is round about showing you her life-invisible to the camera, yet at the same time you witness her.  Real for this particular juncture because, as you may already know, she does have someone to look after her...and as you are DRAWN in by this...do i really need to explain this to You? OK i will.  as you are have already been tugged, what took place was a glimpse of your grand escape/acceptance into this particular reality that seems all too familiar from whence you were born.  maybe raised, set loose or let go.  at will aside now in time you have crossed the mediocre line or pincussion.  Standing now as you will before this picture from where; what have you- may been up to -you find yourself at Coma before this picture AGAIN.  Maybe you recognize it maybe you don't,  If you do, I'm sure it was taken with a DSLR and MUCH sharper than before.
> 
> The obvious token, lol...It's all about the TUG.  hehehe. whether you like it or not.   ...then the brown hair man smiles and sais to you..."How does it make you feel?"  Or rather now after having said it enough, how did' it make you feel?  Then I say "It was a pinch only a pinch, it was just a pinch you felt."
> 
> ...



Did you use Google Translator for this post?  I have no absolutely no idea what the devil "Generations of Generosity", "windowpane florsha", "the most casual scape", "the Tug", "acceptance into this particular reality", "finding ones self at Coma before this picture again" or "swag me out" mean or who the "brown hair man" is.

I'm usually one of the friendly critics in this forum, but this just looks like you lent on the shutter button.  There is no composition to speak of, no focus on any part of the frame and not one ounce of attention has been paid to exposure.

You have inadvertently lent on the shutter button and, by the ramblings of your posts, have attempted to interpret the result as some sort of whimsical/surreal/divine piece of art.  

I suggest you return this photo... sorry, collection of pixels to whence it was born.


----------



## Fishpaste (Nov 22, 2011)

Dude, chill...it's all about the tug!


----------



## BRM (Nov 22, 2011)

true...it's all about the tug (period)


----------



## sm4him (Nov 22, 2011)

BRM said:


> Well, the windowpane florsha does come across...intentional at the most causual scape.  Thanks for picking that up for me, and snapshot like-yes; Fade from bottom two corners up, right...but into a n0n/surreal course through natural history.  Generations of Generosity again if you may.  I thought it was very easy on the eyes, I have another one, but I like this one better, the girl was closer to me and off to my right.  As for, its all about the tug, slogan...this girl is round about showing you her life-invisible to the camera, yet at the same time you witness her.  Real for this particular juncture because, as you may already know, she does have someone to look after her...and as you are DRAWN in by this...do i really need to explain this to You? OK i will.  as you are have already been tugged, what took place was a glimpse of your grand escape/acceptance into this particular reality that seems all too familiar from whence you were born.  maybe raised, set loose or let go.  at will aside now in time you have crossed the mediocre line or pincussion.  Standing now as you will before this picture from where; what have you- may been up to -you find yourself at Coma before this picture AGAIN.  Maybe you recognize it maybe you don't,  If you do, I'm sure it was taken with a DSLR and MUCH sharper than before.
> 
> The obvious token, lol...It's all about the TUG.  hehehe. whether you like it or not.   ...then the brown hair man smiles and sais to you..."How does it make you feel?"  Or rather now after having said it enough, how did' it make you feel?  Then I say "It was a pinch only a pinch, it was just a pinch you felt."
> 
> ...



Ah, well, that certainly clears THAT up.


----------



## sm4him (Nov 22, 2011)

e.rose said:


> BRM said:
> 
> 
> > but the message is still intact.
> ...



I don't think the likes of you and I are capable of understanding what the OP was going for, at least not without some serious recreational "meds" first... :lmao:


----------



## 12sndsgood (Nov 22, 2011)

i think someone is tugging the wool over peoples eyes.


----------



## MissCream (Nov 22, 2011)

Don't do crack.


----------



## KenC (Nov 22, 2011)

just some sort of bizarre performance art ...


----------



## mishele (Nov 22, 2011)

I finally see the light!! Amazing work!!


----------



## MTVision (Nov 22, 2011)

mishele said:
			
		

> I finally see the light!! Amazing work!!



????


----------



## sm4him (Nov 22, 2011)

mishele said:


> I finally see the light!! Amazing work!!



So, you drank the Kool-Aid?


----------



## memento (Nov 22, 2011)

sm4him said:


> So, you drank the Kool-Aid?



it was actually Flavor Aid



OP - love the shot.. nice work!


----------



## pgriz (Nov 22, 2011)

Nah... Mishele is just straying from her critiquing thread...  Speaking of which, you're wanted there.  The inmates miss you!


----------



## Kerbouchard (Nov 22, 2011)

Wow.


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Nov 22, 2011)

Sorta reminds me of Coreduo. But different.

Isn't it about time he reappear?


----------



## bobnr32 (Nov 22, 2011)

This guy is winding you up.


----------



## invisible (Nov 23, 2011)

Bitter Jeweler said:


> Sorta reminds me of Coreduo. But different.
> 
> Isn't it about time he reappear?


Finally someone who gets it.


----------



## pgriz (Oct 18, 2013)

Sooo... Zombies live?


----------



## sleist (Oct 18, 2013)

> Sooo... Zombies live?




There have been a few lately.

Brrraaaaiiinnnss

(not)


----------

